# dropout



## Mariano50

In una discussione con amici tedeschi mi sono reso conto di non avere un termine italiano che definisca una "persona che vive al di fuori delle convenzioni sociali".
Il De Mauro riporta un "dropout" che riattiva le mie personali diffidenze nei confronti di "prestiti" poco commestibili.
Ci sono altre alternative? Un termine italiano che esprima il concetto?
Grazie!


----------



## Bluenoric

Che ne dici di _individualista_? Secondo il De Mauro:

2 agg., s.m. e f. CO che, chi fa prevalere il proprio punto di vista e i propri bisogni su quelli altrui | che, chi si distacca dalla comunità o dal gruppo di cui fa parte, mostrando di non uniformarsi alle sue regole e convenzioni 

Al momento non mi viene in mente nient'altro...

Ciao e buona serata!


----------



## Mariano50

Grazie, Blunoric!
Il relativo termine tedesco esclude, nella semantica,  il " far prevalere il proprio punto di vista e i propri bisogni su quelli altrui".
Le reazioni della società, dalla quale si allontana, non hanno per lui alcun valore o significato. È certamente un individualista che non accetta convenzioni e, nello stesso tempo, non ha la pretesa di convincere gli altri ignorando volutamente i suoi diritti "civili".


----------



## Babajaga

Dissidente? 
Io forse direi _cane sciolto_...
Riflettendoci, è interessante notare come non ci sia (o comunque non venga facilmente in mente) un termine "neutro".


----------



## Mariano50

Grazie Babajaga!
Dovrebbe essere un termine che mette in risalto la "globalità" del rifiuto, della renitenza. "dissidente"  "individualista" o "renitente" sono certamente aspetti  obbligatori  di questo tipo di personalità! 
Ciao


----------



## bubu7

Ciao, Mariano. 

_Noi_ abbiamo _anticonvenzionale_.


----------



## Queva

Se ho ben capito il "drop-out" è più simile a un "punkabbestia" come lo chiamano dalle mie parti, che non a una persona semplicemente anticonvenzionale. In pratica dovrebbe trattarsi di una persona che sceglie di vivere non tanto ai margini della società quanto al di fuori di essa: non lavora, vive in caseggiati occupati abusivamente, non cura relazioni interpersonali convenzionali (con parenti e quant'altro) ma solo quelle che gli/le interessano davvero, e così via. Se è questo che intendi non mi viene in mente nessun termine generico.


----------



## SunDraw

Ciascuno dei seguenti sinonimi hanno, come di consueto, ciascuno un propria valenza, ma in più direi un'epoca ecc, boh se posson servire, magari per partire da essi cliccando via via in homolaicus...:
...alieno, *alternativo*, antiborghese, anticonformista, autoescluso, clandestino, contestatore, disadattato, disobbediente, dissidente, incorreggibile, irriducibile, marginale, non integrato, libertario, originale, partigiano, pirata, resistente, ribelle, riottoso, spiantato, *refrattario*, trasgressivo... per non parlare dell'autonomo che però ne fuoriesce in modo tutto suo (un saggio non breve tratterebbe della sola comparazione tra il "die Autonomen" tedesco e il "gli autonomi" italiano)...

Ho messo in grassetto quelli che direi il più comune e il più raffinato dei termini in proposito.

Un mio conato giovanile s'era quella volta molto orgogliosamente creato una propria lezione "estraneato", che però è finita rapidamente lì senza consistente attestazione ...perché nel frattempo non lo ero più abbastanza.

Altre connessioni: boheme, vita randagia, estraneità, ghetto, incompatibilità, alterità ("cultura altra"), nomadismo, insofferenza, disgusto totale, isola che non c'è...!

Quanto al "drop-out", a parte qualche faciloneria giornalistica, l'ho sempre sentito usare solo correttamente con il suo significato specialistico di "[fenomeno di] chi ha abbandonato gli studi, e in senso lato le forme predisposte di inserimento sociale", in quanto più "disagiato" e in perdita, che "alternativo" magari orgoglioso di esserlo.

Dimenticavo: "Gli spostati", 1961...

PS: qual era il termine tedesco di riferimento?


----------



## Mariano50

Ciao SunDraw!
Il termine cui mi riferisco è "Aussteiger",  uno che "scende ed esce" dal treno della vita normata per viverla a modo suo. Assomma tantissimi aspetti (vedi le numerose proposte!) che, presi singolarmente, non "rendono" la semantica del tedesco!


----------



## gabrigabri

Forse una persona fuori dal mondo?
Asociale?


----------



## Suo tempore

Salve,
A mio parere, la parola che "descrive" meglio il fenomeno sociale in discussione, cioè che possiede un aspetto sociologico è "i marginali". Secondo il dizionario De Mauro, "marginale" vuole dire "chi è emarginato dalla società" oppure "excluso dal mercato del lavoro e quindi dai livelli generalizzati del consumo".

Cito ad esempio il libro da Nicoletti Sabatino: "I marginali, i violenti e gli insicuri".

Anche in Francia, la parola "i marginali" si usa in quel contesto.
Ciao.


----------



## V52

Salve  Mariano50
a parer mio, ci sono molte possibilità di traduzione,  tenuto conto che la traduzione letterale potrebbe essere "gocciato di fuori" quindi "schizzato di fuori" . Forse "emarginato" non sarebbe male, ma  in caso si tratti di una persona che vive ai margini si può usare anche un  comodo "barbone" ; se il contesto dovesse implicare una situazione di disadattamento sociale, anche "disadattato"  non sarebbe male...  o anche  "fuori"  (un tipo un po' fuori) 
A Roma si usa una parola mediata dal gergo carcerario che è "coatto" (persona soggetta a domicilio coatto), per indicare persone ai margini, ma tale termine implica anche una marginalità, come dire... criminale... 
Ci penso se mi viene in mente altro lo aggiungo.
A presto 
V52


----------



## Mariano50

Grazie, Suo tempore! 
Il termine "marginale" è molto vicino al concetto se viene interpretato come scelta attiva di una filosofia di vita. La convergenza semantica è convincente!
Grazie anche a te, Vittorio!  La figura mentale creatasi da quel "gocciato di fuori"  (lo sento per la prima volta!) me l'ho subito registrata: mi piace!


----------



## Suo tempore

Salve Mariano50,
Vorrei ritornare al punto di partenza per aggiungere che il termine "dropout" in inglese non giudica una persona simile come lo fanno i termini: estraneato, cane sciolto, punkabbestia, coatto, disadattato, barbone ecc.
La parola è strettamente neutra, tutto come il termine tedesco: uno che smette di partecipare a qualcosa. Nella definizione è venuta l'idea di una "scelta attiva di una filosofia di vita"
È importante non dimenticare che l'inglese è una lingua concreta a base di verbi (anche il nome "drop-out" è derivato dal verbo).
Penso che non sia possibile trovare solo un termine italiano che traduce pienamente la nozione di scelta.
Può darsi che sia necessario fare una perifrasi. Così per distinguerli dagli emarginati sociali, è possible adoperare il termine "emarginato volontario". (Anche marginale volontario). Saluti


----------



## saltapicchio

Drop-out potrebbe tradursi abbastanza letteralmente con "reietto", solo che questo termine si riferisce a qualcuno che è stato espulso suo malgrado. Di tutti i sinonimi inseriti da SunDraw, probabilmente "autoescluso" è quello che ha un significato più aderente al termine tedesco.

Diciamo che si tratta di una persona che può definirsi "originale anarcoindividualista"...


----------



## V52

Suo tempore said:


> Salve Mariano50,
> Vorrei ritornare al punto di partenza per aggiungere che il termine "dropout" in inglese non giudica una persona simile come lo fanno i termini: estraneato, cane sciolto, punkabbestia, coatto, disadattato, barbone ecc.
> La parola è strettamente neutra, tutto come il termine tedesco: uno che smette di partecipare a qualcosa. Nella definizione è venuta l'idea di una "scelta attiva di una filosofia di vita"
> È importante non dimenticare che l'inglese è una lingua concreta a base di verbi (anche il nome "drop-out" è derivato dal verbo).
> Penso che non sia possibile trovare solo un termine italiano che traduce pienamente la nozione di scelta.
> Può darsi che sia necessario fare una perifrasi. Così per distinguerli dagli emarginati sociali, è possible adoperare il termine "emarginato volontario". (Anche marginale volontario). Saluti


 
E infatti guarda, hai ragione Suotempore, guarda quante definizioni italiane abbiamo trovato adatte a "dropout", quest'ultima "reietto" è spettacolare!  E' come dicevo io, dipende veramente dal contesto. Che razionali gli Inglesi... e che  " barocchi" gli italiani!  
Eppure... una delle descrizioni di una persona dropout  io la troverei in Jonathan Switf  (Gulliver) e in una  canzone inglese più recente : "Eleanor Rigby" ! Due modi diversi di essere "dropout"? 
V52 
Ps Ops... ho sconfinato dal Thread?


----------



## SunDraw

(nel frattempo, specie in bicicletta, qualche altro punto di visuale mi viene...)

_Aussteiger_... "fermate il mondo voglio scendere"? (...oppure "ero senza biglietto e m'han fatto scendere alla prima fermata"?) 

Mah, uno "smontato" italiano saprebbe più che altro di confutazione e panna malriuscita.
Un neologismo pertinente sarebbe "dismontato", ma non ritengo sia il caso... 

Il "fuoriuscito" è l'esule, il rifugiato e di qui lo sradicato (dove il ...confine è ancora tra quanto tali scelte possano essere volontarie e quanto obbligate).

Ci starebbero il "defilato", lo "smarcato" che "se [ne] è tirato fuori" ... ma non sono finora assurti a categoria sociologica...

Nelle categorie "storiche" aggiungo: rinnegato, diseredato, ohibò l'eretico, il settario, e l'apostata "che ha preso le distanze" "se ne è venuto via", indiani vari, sgabbiarsi, "c'è chi dice no", "zingari felici", il F.U.O.R.I...
Autodeterminazione, indipendentismo, istanze separatiste (nazionaliste, culturali, di genere...) e "corpi separati" vari...

Non ho volutamente incluso il brigante, perché categoria anche di recente piuttosto controversa; così nel dire "pirata" mi riferivo ad un uso "di tendenza" d'età contemporanea.

...



Vittorio52 said:


> o anche "fuori"


Ah sì: il tipo "fuori della norma", l' "originale"...
Vogliamo coniare per l'occasione il "difuori"?...

Quanto allo ...stillicidio inglese, ripeto richiama piuttosto l'italiano "perso per strada" che lo ...squagliarsela.


----------



## Suo tempore

Rispondo in nome delle persone che vivono "al di fuori delle convenzioni sociali". Malgrado la precisione linguistica del termine "autoescluso", per citarne uno, un dropout sceglierebbe quel termine per descriversi? 
Per selezionare il termine esatto sembra importante prendere l'uso in considerazione affinché la parola convenga al sociologo, al giornalista e sopratutto alla gente di quell' ambiente.
Mi pare che un termine troppo erudito non piaccia a loro. Per esempio: Negli anni ottanta, ho vissuto da "Aussteiger". E in Italiano? Ciao, ciao.


----------



## Mariano50

Suo tempore said:


> Per selezionare il termine esatto sembra importante prendere l'uso in considerazione affinché la parola convenga al sociologo, al giornalista e sopratutto alla gente di quell' ambiente.
> Mi pare che un termine troppo erudito non piaccia a loro. Per esempio: Negli anni ottanta, ho vissuto da "Aussteiger". E in Italiano? Ciao, ciao.


Grazie, Suo tempore!
 Intendi perfettamente ( esperienza vissuta/voluta) la semantica del termine che nei tededeschi rispecchia un tipo di atteggiamento, un comportamento o scelta sociale (che non è obbligatoriamente in/a/antisociale!) difficilmente riducibile a una delle varie alternative isolate finora lette. È una tipologia sociale con segmento molto largo (da Bukowki al flower power...) ridotta e concentrata in una semplicissima parola; della quale non trovo  un corrispondente italiano che calzi a perfezione.
 Ciao


----------

